# Most expensive computer software?



## BixbitSystems

Hello!

I tried looking around the internet but it didn't help. I tried to find most expensive software there is. not software like gaming SDKs (CryEngine or Source Engine) and not software that can be downloaded illegally via torrent (Autodesk, Adobe or Corel). Software over 50,000 dollars, euros or pounds (currency doesn't matter). Not software for about 10 or 15 thousand.


----------



## jamesd1981

why would you want to know this information, suppose i would be interesting to find out, but pretty useless.


----------



## BixbitSystems

jamesd1981 said:


> why would you want to know this information, suppose i would be interesting to find out, but pretty useless.


Thanks for replaying. I would like to have this information because I'm a programmer and would like to know why this type of software is so expensive and is not available on torrents. I would love to read about it and its good to know as well. So I can make a similar program but for less money!


----------



## jamesd1981

have a browse through this page.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/230261-49-what-saoftware-expensive-world


----------



## Nanobyte

I'm not sure why one would be interested in the most expensive (other than out of interest).  The most expensive is probably the least-sold and quickest to be obsolete.  Better to aim lower and sell a few billion copies.


----------



## balfour2011

Just an info guys...15sceerns can be put at a time..a PC named Decadent multi-screen display is a perfect one...but thats claimed as most expensive computer...


----------



## soybean

The most likely answer is software that is used in the large corporate arena. I don't know the "most" expensive might be but something like http://www.sagemas.com/products/sagemas500/ may fit into the spectrum of such software. Anyway, your idea is totally unrealistic, IMO. Major business software is developed by software companies with a staff of programmers and analysts as well as marketing and other professionals.


----------

